# [multimedia] Mplayer emergido o compilado?

## lautarus

Hola, recibí este mensaje después de emerger mplayer:

```
* QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile

 *            fine but exhibit random runtime failures.

 * tremor/misc.h:188: warning: implicit declaration of function '_ilog'

 * tremor/misc.h:188: warning: implicit declaration of function 'abs'

 * tremor/misc.h:188: warning: implicit declaration of function '_ilog'

 * tremor/misc.h:188: warning: implicit declaration of function 'abs'

 * tremor/misc.h:188: warning: implicit declaration of function '_ilog'

 * tremor/misc.h:188: warning: implicit declaration of function 'abs'

 * tremor/misc.h:188: warning: implicit declaration of function '_ilog'
```

Me está diciendo que puede fallar en cualquier momento? no entendí muy bien. Creo que es eso...

Si es así, es conveniente compilarlo desde las fuentes del svn de la pagina oficial etc.?

Saludos y gracias de antemano a todos. Buen fin de semana.!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Me está diciendo que puede fallar en cualquier momento? no entendí muy bien. Creo que es eso

 

si, eso dice, es una alerta de calidad de software de portage. No estás usando ningún flag del compilador "raro", no ?

En varios bugs del bugzilla se habla de este tema, si añades -fno-strict-aliasing a tus cflags para compilar SOLO este paquete, este aviso debería desaparecer.

Si te funciona y quieres que este paquete siempre se compile con esa flag a mayores:

- crea el archivo /etc/portage/env/media-video/mplayer

- y ahí añade algo como:

```
CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fno-strict-aliasing"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 
```

no estoy seguro de su este método funcionará con mplayer o si esto se pasa los valores del make.conf por alto. Si es asi, lo mejor que pegues antes del -fno-strict-aliasing todo lo que tengas en la var cflags del make.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> es conveniente compilarlo desde las fuentes del svn de la pagina oficial etc.? 

 

prueba primero con la versión que está en ~arch si estás usando estable, sino, si, prueba con svn aunque no sé si no tendrás el mismo aviso con estas fuentes tb.

saluetes

----------

## lautarus

Perfecto gringo, buena respuesta y completa... Ya sé lo que debo hacer ahora, no estaba al tanto y es el único programa que me tiene que funcionar sin ningún problema, y ahora que lo pienso ayer tuve dramitas para pasar de wmv a xvid-avi... eso me deja pensando.

Gracias y saludos vamos a ver cómo se desenvuelve compilado con esos flags nuevos...

pdata: estoy usando las CFLAGS que viene por defecto: -march=noconona -O2 -pipe , o sea, todo "normal"

Bien, lo re-emergí y me dió el mismo error, así que voy a compilarlo desde las fuentes, aunque mi duda es que tengo las gcc 4.3.4 y según dicen los docs de mplayer, necesito la versión 4.4.3, voy a ver cómo resuelvo eso.

----------

## gringo

bueno, se me ha olvidao comentar lo obvio : si te funciona bien el mplayer, sin problemas aparentes, yo me olvidaría del tema. Yo entiendo que es es un simple aviso que dice que si, puedes tener un problema, no que vayas a tenerlo.

 *Quote:*   

>  necesito la versión 4.4.3

 

puedes poner algún link de donde ponga eso ? porque no recuerdo haber visto nunca esa limitación en mplayer.

saluetes

----------

## lautarus

 *gringo wrote:*   

> bueno, se me ha olvidao comentar lo obvio : si te funciona bien el mplayer, sin problemas aparentes, yo me olvidaría del tema. Yo entiendo que es es un simple aviso que dice que si, puedes tener un problema, no que vayas a tenerlo.
> 
>  *Quote:*    necesito la versión 4.4.3 
> 
> puedes poner algún link de donde ponga eso ? porque no recuerdo haber visto nunca esa limitación en mplayer.
> ...

 

Topic for #mplayer is: Do NOT paste inside the channel, use www.pastebin.com | gcc 4.4.0 causes problems, use >= gcc 4.4.2

Lo saqué del irc. #mplaye3r en freenode. Saludos

( Era 4.4.2 )

----------

## lautarus

Bien, agrego una duda sobre cómo emerger mplayer, que es:

Cómo hacer para que me quede en idioma inglés? Eso que tengo en make.conf LINGUAS="es", por eso pregunto.

Tengo también el teclado y todo el entorno en castellano...

Le agregué al package.use: media-video/mplayer en/LINGUAS="en" , en su 2 variantes, y tampoco funcionó, me sigue compilando el mplayer en castellano, y yo por supuesto lo necesito en inglés.

Saludos, se agradece alguna idea

----------

## cameta

Prueba con esto

package.use: media-video/mplayer en/LINGUAS="en -es"

Y recompila

Creo que con esto evitarás que se compile la versión en Español.

----------

## gringo

creo que la forma correcta de hacerlo es añadir al package.use :

```
media-video/mplayer -linguas_es linguas_en
```

si sólo lo quieres en inglés. Comprueba con portage que efectivamente te activa esa USE cuando lo intentas recompilar.

saluetes

----------

## lautarus

Muchas gracias cameta y gringo, probando...

----------

